# DIYMA 12" SUb on EBAY



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Not mine and I can't use a 12 in my setup.

Ultra Rare DIYMA 12 SQ Subwoofer!! | eBay


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

No one snagged this yet?? I remember someone had a WTB thread looking for one recently.


----------



## Morals (Jan 1, 2008)

Thats a little pricey with shipping.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Morals said:


> Thats a little pricey with shipping.


Compared to what they usually go for, true. It's worth it though.

I've shipped a couple of these. $30.00 won't cut it.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

best sound quality sub ever made....damn shame the legacy is ruined by people that did not treat it as such. that's a steal on that sub


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd pay that in a heartbeat...


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

jcollin76 said:


> I'd pay that in a heartbeat...


I should of charged more then!!  just kidding Jim!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Stoph said:


> I should of charged more then!!  just kidding Jim!


Yup, but I wasn't gonna argue with ya...


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

jcollin76 said:


> Yup, but I wasn't gonna argue with ya...


Meh, got it out of my closet and out of the wifey's eyes  2 birds 1 stone right?


----------

